# Motobecane Grand Record



## hobbers

Any comments on this bike for a newbie?

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/grand_record08.htm

I'm coming from the MTB world, and want something for the roads during the wet season because the trails get closed. Also looking to have fun going really fast and long distances on the road.

I work on my own bikes.


----------



## Cory

*It's fine...not much room to maneuver in that price range*

Should be fine--there's not enough slack in bike prices for anybody to do something really wild in a given price range, like put Ultegra parts on a bike in the 105 price range. This may be some kind of closeout or surplus deal (nothing wrong with that--could be as simple as unpopular colors or misplaced decals), or they may be cutting costs somewhere along the line, with low-line components here and there (nothing wrong with that, either--everybody does it at some level). Or maybe you just lucked out. My first serious bike was a Motobecane Gran Jubilee, and I loved it--probably still be riding it, if I hadn't destroyed it in a crash.


----------



## Lifelover

The specs are about the same and the Moto is a little cheaper but for my money I'd get a IBEX Aprisa 4500 at the closeout price of $599.

After shipping you would pay almost $100 more for the Ibex but IMO it looks allot better.

Looks will mean more to you a year from now than the $100.

Just My opinion of course.


----------



## hobbers

Thanks for the replies. The reviews don't have any on Grand Record, just Vent Noir, a slight upgrade from GR. I guess the main thing I'm thinking about is the frame, since I can upgrade components if they fail. Anyone had issues with the frame, fork, layout? Since I spend most of my time on a mountain bike covered with scratches, dents, and plenty of dirt, I tend to forget about looks


----------



## Lifelover

hobbers said:


> ... I tend to forget about looks


Than the Moto is the way to go.

I would not give a second thought to the level of the components. They will serve you fine.


----------



## Gsoares2

From what i hear (and im new to this)
Motobecane bike scome with great components. The way bikes direct attacks the market is to not sell high priced bikes but instead high volumes. 

So they swap big name brand parts on a so so frame, and you have a great deal. They are like the sams club of bikes... buy in bulk, sell in bulk

YOu might not be getting the best frame around but it will be a nice bike.. and unless a serious competitor.. your probably not going to see a difference.

If i knew how to put my own bike together, and size it correctly.. i probably would have done it that way.


----------



## subtropical_ken

*grand record*

This is a FWIW post on the topic. I purchased a GR from bikesdirect about a week ago. I did some research on this forum and elsewhere on BD and the Motobecane name. The BD sales model and the fact that the Moto name was bought, etc. etc. has been beat to death on another forum. None of this was an issue for me. The bike is made in Taiwan which is IMHO a better alternative than mainland China or France. Anyway I emailed BD in advance to get some advice on sizing. They responded within a day and offered what little they could be expected to based on the my inseam and height. Anyway the bike arrived and was more put together than I expected. I am not a bike mechanic but I have on several occasions have stripped my 30 year old Peugeot over the years and painted it and upgraded components. So adjusting brakes, derailleurs, etc. are not a problem. None of that was needed. All I had to do was put on the seat, the handle bars, the pedals and the wheels and it was done. I did need to take up a little slack on the brake cables but those were a dream to adjust. What attracted me to the bike was a reasonably light frame and good components and price. AND I was willing to accept responsibility for buying a bike over the internet site unseen. I understood that unless there was some defect, the bike was mine. Living in NC, not paying sales taxes and shipping was also a savings. Anyway I wouldn't know if the frame was high quality or not but it is certainly adequate for me. I see no flaws, the weld looked sound, and everything seems to fit. The rims didn't need trueing, the breaks don't sqeak and they stop, the shifters shifted fine, the chain rings are true, and things aligned. It so nice to be able to adjust things with a few allen wrenches. You have to understand I am somewhat of a fossil and the new bike parts and materials are joy to work with. The integrated shifters are taking a little getting used to compared to the old frame mounted ones I'm used to but they work. I expect this to be my last bike before I am beamed up unless, and this of course is the big issue with any bike, it turns out I just can fit the bike to myself. From all I read about bike fitting, what I ordered is reasonable. And after a few rides my body feels fine actually better than when riding my Peugeot. My butt is still an issue but it is also on my Peugeot. I have an old leather saddle from the Peugeot that seems to be the most comfortable option so far. Summary: I really like the bike though time may prove different, and I have no complaints about bikesdirect.


----------



## Oversane

subtropical_ken said:


> I expect this to be my last bike before I am beamed up unless, and this of course is the big issue with any bike, it turns out I just can fit the bike to myself. From all I read about bike fitting, what I ordered is reasonable.


What if Scotty's drunk and beams you in the other direction. Did you ever think of that? 

As far as the fit on your bike goes, I read on RBR somewhere and some time ago, that a good bike fitter can fit you to a frame as long as it is no more than 1 size larger or smaller than the optimum frame for you. There are also other and better sources of information about fitting than BD, though you would think they would be on that, wouldn't you?

Just google it and you'll find a bunch of sites with tips on sizing and setting up your bike properly.


----------



## midlife_xs's

Oversane said:


> What if Scotty's drunk and beams you in the other direction. Did you ever think of that?
> 
> .


You wont need a bike going either direction:
- up you have a choice of Colnagos, Moots, custom builts with your choice of material or your favorite BD bike.
- down are Walmart bikes


----------



## kibbles6890a

I got my Grand Record a week ago, 3 days after I ordered it from sportymamabikes.com.It arrived in good shape.The seat post clamp had been over tightened and chipped a little paint under it. The wheels were true, The gears well adjusted. Quality components.Assembly was simple. The bike is light, fast, and handles well. This was recommended to me over 2 other bikes that were similar. sportymamabikes.com compared all three, Geometry, components and the type of riding that I was going to do. They also sent me extra shims for the headset, a cd on bike assembly, adjusting and fitting. They are also replacing the spd pedals with platforms. a plus- they have called to see if I was happy! All in all, I like the bike and the service that I got over the internet. Price was right, also.


----------



## subtropical_ken

Just an update on the grand record I bought four years ago FWIW. I have nothing negative to add about the bike. I have really enjoyed riding it. I can't believe it's been four years. I have added some aero bars so that I can take the pressure off my wrists from time to time. I also got a Rido seat that has really helped my butt. The one observation I have about bike fit is that I think that given time your body will adjust to a frame that is pretty close to what would be adequate for one body geometry.

I did just have a front derailleur failure (Shimano Tiagra FD-4403). From what I have been able to find on the net, apparently this model has a design flaw where a spring retaining tab will fail.

I ride once of twice a week for 10 miles or so, so I am not putting a lot of miles on the bike. YMMV


----------



## svenrod

I'm new to the forum but love reading the posts. I just purchased a silver Moto Record from bikes direct for 449.00. My current bike is Volkscycle that I purchased new in 1976. Dug it out from a shed where it had been resting for 15 years about a year ago. I've been riding about 75 miles a week and I think I'm hooked deserve a new bike. I hope I bought a good one for the way I ride. I just ordered it two hours ago. Still haven't heard from bikes direct.


----------

